# chimney



## bs0604 (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## BastiaanImages (Dec 10, 2011)

No offense but there is not much going on. It's in the middle, no perspective and the colours look modified.


----------



## Bynx (Dec 10, 2011)

Besides all that, that is one illegal chimney.


----------



## bs0604 (Dec 10, 2011)

I agree.  This photography stuff is a lot harder than it looks.


----------



## BastiaanImages (Dec 10, 2011)

Another perspective can make something 'regular' look interesting. Practice makes perfect!


----------



## ann (Dec 11, 2011)

No, perfect practice makes perfect.


----------

